# The Next Woman Fishing and Hunting Guide



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Thursday after eating turkey and relaxing my daughter, Madi my 9 year old daughter, asked me to take her duck hunting and do some fishing for Black Friday. She said she did not want to go do the girl stuff and go shopping but hunt and fish. I told her sure we will go but you dont have any waders but we will see if my wife's waders will work and since Academy is not open maybe Wal Mart will have some rubber boots to get you fixed up. Sure thing, Wal Mart had what she needed and the waders was big but they would work. She was set up and happy. She asked me what time she needed to set her alarm clock and I told her 4 am and she said ok and off to bed she went. My alarm clock went off at 4 and at 4:01 my cell phone gets a text from her asking if I was up that she was ready. LOL Madi had everything sitting at the door and waiting like she has done this all the time. This was her 2nd duck trip and first wade fishing trip. She was more organized than I was. We headed out to go get the boat in Matagorda and off we went to East Matty. I got Madi to put her rubber boots on and I drove the boat right up to the blind and she watched as I put out decoys and parked the boat. It was not the best hunt as far as shooting birds go but it was the best hunt I have been on since it was with my little girl. We shot 3 ducks and then it was slow for about an hour when Madi asked when are we going to fish, so I told her that I will go get the boat and be right back. I got the boat and pulled right up to the blind and she asked me if she could put her waders on to help pick up the decoys and I said sure. She got them on in lightning speed and bailed off in the water and started picking them up like she had been doing this all her life. I was amazed. After we get the decoys picked up we headed down to 1 of the spots that we was going to fish, so I got her set up with a Curado, yep a open face reel is what she wanted to use just like her Dad she said. Got her rigged up and before I could get out of the boat she was over the side and waiting on me. So off we go looking for fish and she hangs the only fish caught in this spot a Red. She was hooked for life now on wading. We moved on to another spot where we met up with Capt. Hollis Forrest. He knew I had Madi with me and was excited to see her out there with us. In this spot she caught another Red while I had only 1 trout. Yep, she let me know that she caught just as many fish as I did. LOL We did not catch a ton of fish but we had a blast. During this time out here she was asking if we could fish till dark. LOL We did not use any bait but plastics since she wanted to throw lures all day.She only backlashed 1 time and it was not even a bad one at that.I got custody of Madi when she was 5 and we fished out of the boat every chance we got. I told her when she was 5 that I would give her whatever boat I have when she gets old enough and she has not forgotten that. She was telling me during the trip that she cant wait to get old enough to get her Captain's Lic. and start guiding too. I just shook my head and was thinking to myself that it must be in her DNA. So be on the look out in about 9 more years for Madi Lee to be running right beside her Dad and Capt. Hollis Forrester. Capt. Hollis was so amazed as I am that last night when I was at his house that he told me that he wanted to give Madi something, it was a 410 shotgun that he had about her age. He told me to give this to her and get her started shooting and then she can move up to a bigger gun later on. Thanks Hollis, she was very excited when I got home and gave it to her. She is ready to go again. 
Here are a few pics I tok out there and 1 of her sleeping on the way home from a hard day of fishing and hunting.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

cool dustin. way to start em off young. i was fishing at 4 and hunting at 12.
michelle


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Her and those ducks is a priceless photo!


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

My daughter was sleeping on the floor of the blind when she was 3, shot her first deer at 11. And pretty much looked just like that last picture every afternoon. Good job, Dustin!!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Way to go Dustin ! I also love it when my 9yr old daughter Tori goes fishing w/ me.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Capt.Dustin good job I have a nine year old girl also she wont fish she is a girly girl she tells me lol Awesome going fella.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Dang man... one of the best posts I've ever read. Aint too proud to admit I got a little tear in my eye.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Great post! I will make a reservation to fish with her just as soon as she begins to fill a clanedar!

God bless,
tropicalsun
Rob


----------



## mfarmer (Feb 7, 2007)

dude, thats awesome. my oldest is 5 and she loves to go already also.


----------



## twinveebill (Mar 25, 2007)

If this post dose not move you "nothing will". She sounds like a great young lady, and good work "DAD"


----------



## Capt. Greg Brewer (Jun 7, 2007)

Great Job Dustin. Sign me up for a trip!!!!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

The funniest thing she said all day was when Capt. Hollis caught a nice 27 inch trout out farther than Madi and I was wading. Noo Noo, Capt. Scott and those that know Hollis will get a kick out of this. She looked over at me and said, "If Hollis can wade out that far, then I know I can." I laughed so hard my sides was hurting. LOL

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> "If Hollis can wade out that far, then I know I can."


LOL!

I can laugh because I too am "vertically challenged". :dance:


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Lmao, yah that was the highlight of my day watching that girl grind right with us. She's my bud, I rib her and she ribs me, lol. After I caught that fish she was making a b-line right to me and her quest was to be right there where that fish was caught! I was amazed, I told myself she's still coming and I'm watching water pour in her waders! I said "Matty, girl your getting water all in those waders", she replied, " No, I'm fine and there is no water"! I told Dustin that those waders are full so he went after her and asked if those waders had water in them, and get back to the shallower water. She said well I aint wet, but thanks for the good idea!, LOL! Guys, I am not kidding about this gal, she's tough, and dont know the word quit. She can cast a curado 20 yds + "amazing"! Heres the best part, her name is "Madi",,,,, Translates Matty to me , and us fisherman know all bouts Get Down Matagorda! Can you imagine being a guide, which is her main goal, and having the name Madi, now if you ask me her slogan is already taken care of! Tight Lines Guys, "Watch Out For This Chick" , she's already scaring me, lol, going to put me out of business!


Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> The funniest thing she said all day was when Capt. Hollis caught a nice 27 inch trout out farther than Madi and I was wading. Noo Noo, Capt. Scott and those that know Hollis will get a kick out of this. She looked over at me and said, "If Hollis can wade out that far, then I know I can." I laughed so hard my sides was hurting. LOL
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

LOL, yea she got a little water in her waders. When we got back to the Harbor and got them off of her, she said , Oh look I got wet and did not even know it. She was so pumped up she did not even feel the water. Look out guys, she has already caught a 26 inch trout and now is shooting for a bigger one.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome thread, Great story too! Thanks for sharing, it looks like you have found your perfect hunting and fishing partner for a long time to come and it shows that you have done an outstanding job with her! Once more, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Now that is waht I call wakeing up to some funny reading but Ill saty on the side line about how far out a fella can wade lol.Dustin just keep it fun and exciting and hopefully when the time comes for boys she will still want to come fish with ya.I have tried everything includeing major bribery to get Kendall to fish with me.After fishing with Tori Reeh I can see some good talent on the horizon.I always hear about kids that dont play outside anymore do to video games and if ya just look at the 2 coolers there kids are duck hunting and fishing.I know when I was 9 I was ate up with fishing about as bad as Iam now lol.Later Ken


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

THAT is one awesome read! 

Reminds me of my daughter when she was young enough to fish.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Great read! She sounds like a little tigress!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

Awesome post dude. I got a 7 years old daughter that started fishing.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I know one young lady that will grow up one fine women. You won,t ever have to worry about her. Thanks for the story and thanks more important for taking care of her. If more men would just take care of there children when they grow up we would not have so many problems.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

great white fisherman said:


> I know one young lady that will grow up one fine women. You won,t ever have to worry about her. Thanks for the story and thanks more important for taking care of her. If more men would just take care of there children when they grow up we would not have so many problems.


Thanks, Madi has a little brother that is 6 and 2 step-brothers 13 and 17 that all live with us. I dont have to worry about her since she takes care of herself if she needs to. She can put a hurt on them boys if they mess with her. LOL Not only that but the other older step-brothers watch after her like a hawk and I am very thankful for that. They are all very close. I just got custody of my 6 year old Son a little over a year now. He is not so much in to fishing and hunting but maybe one of these days he will. I always thought he would be the one to follow in my foot steps and I know he is still young but Madi will be the one to do it I believe. Madi won more money in 1 tournament she fished this past summer than I did all summer. LOL

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Great post. And hats off to Capt. Forrester for making Christmas come early for her!!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

deke said:


> Great post. And hats off to Capt. Forrester for making Christmas come early for her!!


Capt. Forrester is a heck of a guy. He would take the shirt off his back and give it to you if he had to. Madi cant wait to shoot the gun. I told her last night that I had someone wanting to book some trips with her, kidding around and she asked when are they wanting to go. She said she was ready. She was wanting to get things ready and loaded up. LOL

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## squirrelfish (Jul 25, 2008)

De-lurking long enough to say it was a treat getting to see y'all coming in at the harbor and now reading your report. My dad started me hunting at about her age -- my best memories are of us fishing, hunting and watching football. Start 'em young and get 'em hooked! Great post and I'll be watching out for Capt. Madi(gorda) in a few years.


----------



## oldfishbucket (Oct 30, 2008)

My girl is 7 and she loves to go fishing with her daddy already, Makes the trip worth it when you can entertain the yungins with the outdoors. Keep it up Madi.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Capt. Forrester is a heck of a guy. He would take the shirt off his back and give it to you if he had to. Madi cant wait to shoot the gun. I told her last night that I had someone wanting to book some trips with her, kidding around and she asked when are they wanting to go. She said she was ready. She was wanting to get things ready and loaded up. LOL
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


 Thats the least I could do bro! Get her out at my place in the woods and get her to blastin. The only folks that would complain would be the labs in the kennel because they aren't part of the action. You've done a fine job Dustin of raising this kid, you deserve a hell of a pat on the back because fathers like you are few and far between!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Dustin,
We need to get Madi and Tori together ! They would make one heckuva team !I just need to get Tori over her fear of sharks......she won't wade w/ me yet since she caught that shark during LOTB. LOL....It gives me goose bumps when I see my little girl work a plastic like the late Capt. Mike Mosley.Funny thing is she was never able to fish w/ him but spent many a good times in his garage shoot'n the bull w/ him.You would have thought he gave her lessons on how to work a lure......but of course he taught me and Tori takes after her daddy !


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

My youngest daughter was 6 when she started fishing with me and we always had a great time. She is now 38 and still ask several times a year if we can hook-up and go again. That phone call can bring tears to your eyes. Words of wisdom, teach them young and they won't forget and I bet you won't either.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

Great post and awesome story. I was smiling while I was reading thinking about my daughter and I fishing. She outfishes me whenever we go, then I saw the pics and I am not ashamed to say I teared up as well.


----------

